# Mainboard für AMD FX-6300



## andrejomat (17. Mai 2013)

*Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Suche ein günstiges Board für den FX-6300.
Ob ich übertakten will weiß ich leider noch nicht.
Als Grafikkarte gtx 660,660ti hd 7870,7950 eine davon. denke die 7870


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Was hast du für ein Budget? 
Willst du den PC neu kaufen?
Was hast du für ein Netzteil?

Generell würd ich das hier empfehlen:
ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGK60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bulldog0107 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

ich würde dir das zusagen bei den Grafikkarten ASUS Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3 R2.0, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MB0DL0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Du meine Fresse  

990FX ist nur, wenn man SLI oder CF machen möchte. Und selbst dafür hoffnungsloß überteuert 

WENN 990FX, dann so was hier:
http://geizhals.de/asrock-990fx-extreme3-dual-pc3-14900u-ddr3-90-mxgk50-a0uayz-a679889.html


----------



## reall (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*



Bulldog0107 schrieb:


> ich würde dir das zusagen bei den Grafikkarten ASUS Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3 R2.0, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MB0DL0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




würde ich auch, schon weil es PCIe 3.0 hatt


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Ob PCIe 3.0 oder PCIe 2.0 is doch eh wayne.....
Was bringt PCI Express 3.0 derzeit? | 3DCenter.org

Die 1% Mehrleistung mit 3.0 sind net wirklich der Rede wert^^


----------



## AMD x6 (17. Mai 2013)

170€ Wow.Ich würde Gigabyte Gda 970 Ud3 empfehlen.Habe ich selber und hat alles was das Herz begehrt,außer PCI/E 3.0.Wer es braucht?


----------



## Sanctum (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Hab mir heute das 970A-G46 von MSI geholt.


----------



## Bulldog0107 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

was soll ich denn mit den gtx 600 rein wenn ich kein PCIe 3.0 habe was ist das denn.


----------



## Norkzlam (18. Mai 2013)

Bei einer Geforce ist der Unterschied zwischen PCIe 2.0 und 3.0 kaum messbar und auch mit einer Radeon liegt er im einstelligen Prozent Bereich.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*



Bulldog0107 schrieb:


> was soll ich denn mit den gtx 600 rein wenn ich kein PCIe 3.0 habe was ist das denn.


 PCIe ist abwärtskompatiebel
UND


Legacyy schrieb:


> Ob PCIe 3.0 oder PCIe 2.0 is doch eh wayne.....
> Was bringt PCI Express 3.0 derzeit? | 3DCenter.org
> Die 1% Mehrleistung mit 3.0 sind net wirklich der Rede wert^^


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> 170€ Wow.Ich würde Gigabyte Gda 970 Ud3 empfehlen.Habe ich selber und hat alles was das Herz begehrt,außer PCI/E 3.0.Wer es braucht?



Das GA 970a-UD3 ist eine gute Wahl. Hat aber kein UEFI. Das Asrock ist auch gut.


----------



## andrejomat (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Was ist denn wenn man ein günstiges Mainboard nimmt inwiewiet sind diese schlechter?
das ist meine PC zusammenstellung bis jetzt https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a2aee85fbb75a48037bb9ae335129efefbc52ef096

ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 AMD 770 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
ASRock 970 Pro3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Schlechter sind die Boards nicht, die Unterscheiden sich in der Ausstattung. Ich würd einfach danach gehen, was du auch brauchst.

Bei den Boards würd ich das 2. nehmen, das 1. hat nen alten Chip.

Das Gehäuse ist doch recht billiger Plastik-Mist. Da würd ich eher dashier nehmen: BitFenix Merc Alpha Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## SubLeo (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Wenn eins von den Beiden, dann das Zweite.

Das erste hat einen veralteten Chipsatz, nicht soooo lecker mit einem Vishera.


----------



## andrejomat (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

ich hab hier noch n Sonderpreis gefunden XD
ASRock N68C-GS FX NVIDIA nForce 630a So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR2/DDR3 mATX


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Sonderpreis für ein besonders veraltetes Board


----------



## andrejomat (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

mit welchem board könnte ich den meinen fx 6300 einigermaßen übertakten?

ASRock 970 Pro3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

wirds damit gehen?


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Gut übertakten kannste mit fast jedem Board. Das AsRock 970 Pro3 ist gut, kannste nehmen


----------



## Bulldog0107 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

wenn ich eine gtx 680 co habe und die PCTe 3.0 hat ,kann ich sie dann auch auf ein Mainboard machen mit PCIe 2.0 ???


----------



## JoKa29 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

@Bulldog0107

siehe Zitat:



Legacyy schrieb:


> PCIe ist abwärtskompatibel
> UND


----------



## Bulldog0107 (19. Mai 2013)

Welche ist besser GIGABYTE Grafikkarte »Geforce GTX 680 OC« oder EVGA Grafikkarte »Geforce GTX 680 Classified«

Das heißt das ich mir eine GTX 680 holen kann und die zusammen mit dem Motherboard Asus M4A88TD-V Evo/USB3 was nur PCIe 2.0 hat


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Ja das läuft aber wieso eine GTX 680?
Die kostet deutlich mehr als eine GTX 670 und ist nur ein paar Prozent schneller.


----------



## Bulldog0107 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

oder eine gtx 690 die gtx670 sind doch nicht alle so gut


----------



## SubLeo (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*



Bulldog0107 schrieb:


> oder eine gtx 690 die gtx670 sind doch nicht alle so gut



Dann bekomm Pippi in die Augen und greif zur Titan.
Aus P/L-Sicht bekommst du mit der 670 bei Nvidia das meiste.


----------



## Bulldog0107 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

GIGABYTE oder EVGA ich nehme auch eine 670 aber ich habe gedacht das die 680 besser sind


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

Die 670 ist nur minimal langsamer. Wenn die 670 schlapp macht, dann schaffts die 680 auch net mehr weiter.

Am leisesten sind die MOdelle von Asus und KFA². Die Gigabyte und EVGA sind ein kleines bisschen lauter, aber auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*



Bulldog0107 schrieb:


> GIGABYTE oder EVGA ich nehme auch eine 670 aber ich habe gedacht das die 680 besser sind


 
Die GTX 680 sind in erster Linie lauter.
Die leiseste GTX 670 ist die Asus DCII. Und die kannst du problemlos auf GTX 680 Nivau takten und dabei ist sie immer noch leise.


----------



## Bulldog0107 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-6300*

okay danke


----------

